# Pigeon in Northern NJ still in need of good home



## birdlovernj (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My pigeon is still looking for a good home. I have had her for four years. She is very friendly, but due to my children and the space at my house, she has to be caged. I am looking for someone who has adequate space for her and who can give her the love and nuturing that she deserves. I would really like someone in the tri-state area. I am not sure what travel on a plane would do. She is healthy. Please email me if you are interested or if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Stacey,

Can you describe the pieon or post a photo of her? I am currently trying to find a home for 2 birds. What this bird raised by humans and human friendly?

Thanks,

Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Stacey,

Is this bird still in need of a home?

Thanks!

Luis


----------

